
You are a kitten in a catnip forest - madars
http://bloodrizer.ru/games/kittens/
======
Torn
So this is A Dark Room with kittens?

Here's two one-liners for the console to help speed up the process

    
    
        setInterval(function () { $('span:contains(Gather catnip)').click() }, 5);
    
        setInterval(function () { $('span:contains(Refine catnip)').click() }, 100);
    
    

clearInterval() on the numbers given back will stop the auto-clicking

~~~
tomtoise
Also unlocks the achievement 'Super Unethical Climax'.

------
vlunkr
Oh man, I just had to stop playing this game. It's an incremental game like
cookie clicker or candy box. Except it's much more complex. You have to
balance more than a dozen different resources as the game goes on. I left it
running in a tab at work, but I was going back to it so often during the day
that I had to just wipe my progress and leave.

~~~
thedufer
> more than a dozen different resources

I believe the end-game count is 43 these days.

------
frisco
It feels a lot like A Dark Room [0]. I remember ADR was open source, I wonder
if it's built on or inspired by that.

[0]
[http://adarkroom.doublespeakgames.com/](http://adarkroom.doublespeakgames.com/)

~~~
tgb
There's a whole genre of games like this these days. I really think of A Dark
Room and Candy Box as some of the best and more recent ones don't seem to
really put much effort into it, though they can still be pretty engaging. The
search term for them is "idle games" and I'd have sent you the way of the
subreddit for them which has a comprehensive list, but they all seem to be set
to private.

~~~
rev_bird
This one looks to be up:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/incremental_games](https://www.reddit.com/r/incremental_games)

Thanks for mentioning that this isn't the ONLY one of these. I probably could
have guessed eventually, but now I'm absolutely fascinated. Such a cool
opportunity to build simple games with the potential for infinite expansion.

------
flashman
A classic of the genre:
[http://orteil.dashnet.org/cookieclicker/](http://orteil.dashnet.org/cookieclicker/)

And a place to find more:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/incremental_games](https://www.reddit.com/r/incremental_games)

~~~
kenny-log_ins
Is there any way that cookie clicker could have been farming CPU cycles? I
remember playing it and thinking that it was consuming an awful lot of
resources after a while...

~~~
Bartweiss
I noticed the same performance hit. My impression was that it was graphically
clunky and poorly written, but I can't prove that nothing sinister was going
on.

~~~
Lawtonfogle
A lot of these games run on using really large numbers. Would a poor
implementation of a big int datatype perhaps be to blame for the performance
hit?

------
joshvm
I feel like the woodcutter bonus should be increased. It's not economically
viable once you have even a moderate number of farmers. It takes 100 seconds
to produce seven wood, if I have 5 farmers I can do it in a third of the time
and I won't die of starvation in the process.

I fear today's productivity is already lost.

~~~
ikeboy
Um, if you have 5 farmers, you could also have 5 woodcutters.

100 catnip->1 wood. Farmer=5 catnip/sec=100 catnip/20 seconds=1 wood/20
seconds Woodcutter=.07 wood/sec=1.4 wood/20 seconds.

Multiplying both by five changes nothing.

~~~
joshvm
In the early game it makes far more sense to keep your assets as catnip until
you need to spend them (or your barn fills up).

Your strategy only works if you have enough farms to cover your base needs
(that's a lot of fields). With 10 cats you need to be producing 40
catnip/second baseline.

5 farmers and 5 woodcutters will only work if you're producing at least 15
catnip as a baseline. On an average winter (-75% from fields) you're screwed.

On the other hand if you leave 10 farmers running, you'll generate at least
+10catnip/s even if you have no fields. It's simply not worth it for the extra
half wood.

~~~
ikeboy
In the beginning, I kept on buying fields. But even if not, one or two farmers
can cover a bunch of kittens, and then marginal woodcutters are better. Until
later, in which calculation is pointless unless you really care.

------
unchocked
I am. Such a sanitized version of resource management addiction, I don't even
feel unclean playing it.

------
tammer
This is interesting and fun! Although from the title and it's placement on HN,
I immediately hypothesized it to be someone's blog post about the endless
distractions ever-present for the digital worker.

~~~
rev_bird
What, you mean like trying to close a few tickets before going home on a
Friday, but wandering off to play with kitten-farming instead? Wouldn't
happen.

------
davidw
>go east

Behind House You are behind the white house. A path leads into the forest to
the east. In one corner of the house there is a small window which is slightly
ajar.

~~~
mercer
A younger version of me who played these types of games would've responded
with:

> take ajar

Somehow your comment rattled the cobwebs off old memories of trying to work
through a game called 'castle', I think, with only rudimentary knowledge of
English.

------
thestepafter
Would it be possible to get a copy of this? I would like to do some HTML and
CSS updates to it. Do you the project on github?

~~~
madars
The author has published all the code on Bitbucket
([https://bitbucket.org/bloodrizer/kitten-
game](https://bitbucket.org/bloodrizer/kitten-game)) and there even seems to
be a vibrant community around it (/r/kittensgame).

~~~
pests
Someone on that subreddit: "[...] space building is going well (oil isn't the
issue anymore, now its starcharts) [...]"

Yeah, I want to play this.

------
th0br0
Simple means of accessing the currently available resources:

    
    
      gamePage.resPool
    

e.g.

    
    
      gamePage.resPool.maxAll()

~~~
reustle
Thank you. I got hooked and needed a way out

    
    
        setInterval( function(){ gamePage.resPool.maxAll() }, 1000 )

~~~
th0br0
In that case, this is probably quicker:

    
    
      for(var i in gamePage.resPool.resources) { gamePage.resPool.resources[i].value = 100000000; }

------
rodgerd
Horribly addictive. You have been warned.

------
cheshire137
Need a newline in there, or this gets grim.
[http://imgur.com/7JfnPbj](http://imgur.com/7JfnPbj)

------
coldpie
Can someone explain the appeal of this? I'm not going to spend minutes
clicking on a button repeatedly. What changes? Is there a story that gets told
or something? Some min/max puzzle to figure out? What compels you to click
this button?

~~~
forgottenpass
It's a cookie clicker. You start by manually gathering 1 by 1, then can
incrementally gain the ability and funds to buy faster means of production and
spend resources on other goals.

I think the way people play these are to leave it running in a tab and check
back now and then over the course of a day, and then never look at it again.

~~~
coldpie
Lol at the downvotes. I'm asking, not judging.

What are the "other goals" you mention? How's this different from
"for(i=0;;i++) printf("%u\n", i);"?

~~~
forgottenpass
What are the "other goals" you mention?

Just play it for like 10 minutes, try and get as much catnip as possible, and
things will be added to the interface. As you get better at managing those
systems, even more will be added.

------
ojiikun
Somewhat broken in Chrome on Android. Tapping a button brings up what looks
like a weird tooltip that blocks most of the screen. Pretty much unplayable.

------
egmracer02
Unlimited catnip: function clickn(n) { for (i = 0; i < n; i++) { $(
"span:contains('Gather')" ).click();}}

------
zocoi
Found this in game source:

    
    
      $("#devPanelCheats").show();

------
d_theorist
All my kittens are dead.

------
mapt
Metagame: Competitive speedrun videos

------
amyjess
Well, that killed my productivity for the day.

------
dzhiurgis
So there goes my weekend...

SO far achievements unlocked:

Winter Is Coming

You Monster

------
PopeOfNope
Your cat is eaten by a grue?

------
innguest
Wow, I really enjoyed Cookie Clicker but this is unplayable. I just learned a
lesson on how important graphics are for some people.

